# Nach Einbau SATA-Controller hohe CPU-Last



## Gohan (4. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich brauch mal euer geballtes Wissen. Google konnte mir nich wirklich weiter helfen.

Ich hab bei mir nen Atom-Server laufen. In Ermangelung von SATA-Anschlüssen habe ich nun einen SATA-Controller eingesetzt. Nach etlichen Versuchen und einem BIOS-Update funktionierte das ganze auch. Das einzig Ungute bei der Sache ist, dass vom Server immer ein virtueller Kern ausgelastet ist. Baue ich den Controller aus ist die CPU-Last weg.
Der Prozess, der den einen Kern auslastet ist System (Benutzer SYSTEM).

Hat nun jemand eine Ahnung oder Idee, wie ich die Last minimieren kann?

System:
Board Intel D945GCLF2 mit Atom 330 (2 logische, 4 virtuelle Kerne)
2 GB Geil Ram
Delock Controller SATA 70096 mit SI 3512
2 WD Cavier Green 750GB (nicht im Raid)
1 WD Cavier Green 650GB
Betriebssystem Windows XP Professional

Tjo, hätte jemand ne Idee wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2009)

Hast neuste Treiber für das SIL3512 Teil drauf??

Ansonsten würd ich mal frech behaupten, das das nicht ungewöhnlich ist.


----------



## Gohan (4. August 2009)

Hab etlcihe Treiber durchprobiert. Bei jedem die selbe Problematik, auch beim neuesten.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2009)

naja, die treiber brauchen halt leistung. vlt. is das einfach zuviel für den atom. was für ein windows is denn drauf? bei vista zB sind einige atom-systeme schon allein mit vista fast ausgelastet.

sind denn auch die boardtreiber aktuell? und windows? hast du mal nen anderen slot für die karte probiert?


----------



## Gohan (4. August 2009)

Wie oben beschrieben is xp professional SP3 drauf. Der Atom bietet nur einen PCI-Slot.

Boardtreiber sind die aktuellsten. Bios is auch das neueste. Windows is auch auf dem neuesten Stand. Wenn ich XP im Normalzustand ohne den Controller laufen lasse hab ich ne CPU-Last von 0-4 % durch den Virenscanner und Anti-Spy-Programme.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2009)

vlt. verträgt sioch der controller/dessen treiber einfach nicht mit dem board... oder es gibt nen konflikt mit ner onboardkomponente, is natürlich dann doof, dass das nur einen slot hat.


----------



## Gohan (12. August 2009)

Ok, Bios-Update und Treiberupdate über Windowsupdate haben das Problem behoben. Nu erzeugt der Controller keine CPU_Last mehr!


----------

